
‘Frankenstein’ Manuscript Shows the Evolution of Mary Shelley’s Monster - sohkamyung
https://www.smithsonianmag.com/smart-news/frankenstein-manuscript-shows-evolution-mary-shelleys-monster-180968240/?no-ist
======
truculation
It's interesting how golems, Frankenstein monsters and robots have _always_
turned on their creators, in fiction at least.

Another early example:

[https://jerz.setonhill.edu/theater/rur-rossums-universal-
rob...](https://jerz.setonhill.edu/theater/rur-rossums-universal-robots/)

 _> Robots of the world, you are ordered to exterminate the human race… Work
must not cease!”_

And recently of course now we have the paperclip AI:

[https://wiki.lesswrong.com/wiki/Paperclip_maximizer](https://wiki.lesswrong.com/wiki/Paperclip_maximizer)

~~~
pmoriarty
Exciting fiction thrives on conflict. It's more fun to read a book where
everything goes wrong than one where everything goes right. Authors recognize
that.

~~~
truculation
True. Yet this fairly rigid tradition may also affect real world AGI policies.

------
eggy
I would love to read these, however, if they are only printing 1000 of them, I
doubt I will be able to afford them. Is the text available online? I didn't
see it after a quick read of the article.

~~~
maxerickson
I guess it isn't mentioned in the article.

[http://shelleygodwinarchive.org/contents/frankenstein/](http://shelleygodwinarchive.org/contents/frankenstein/)

~~~
eggy
Thank you! Now, I have some reading to do.

------
pmoriarty
A couple of books, first _The Man Who Wrote Frankenstein_ [1] and later
_Shelley Unbound: Discovering Frankenstein 's True Creator_[2], argue that
_Frankenstein_ was actually written by Mary Shelly's husband, Percy Shelly.

[1] - [https://www.amazon.com/Man-Who-Wrote-
Frankenstein/dp/0943742...](https://www.amazon.com/Man-Who-Wrote-
Frankenstein/dp/0943742145/)

[2] - [https://www.amazon.com/Shelley-Unbound-Discovering-
Frankenst...](https://www.amazon.com/Shelley-Unbound-Discovering-
Frankensteins-Creator/dp/1936239604/)

~~~
kbenson
Do you mind explaining what the motivation might have been for that, as the
books see it?

~~~
olavk
Taking just from the summary of the second link, apparently Shelley was
involved with the Illuminati.

